# I'm looking for a good MMORPG



## Kirinei (Apr 20, 2013)

Something different where you don't have to "pay to win". The last one I played was Forsaken World but my friends and I found it boring after a while because we had to kill the same monsters (with strong for our level) many times for different quests and the exp given was very low. It was basically doing the same quest over and over again for different quests. 

Any ideas?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, there's League of Legends, though I haven't tried it, but a lot of people say it's good. Talisman Online is okay, but... Then there's a new game called Champions of Regnum, which is more focused on pvp than pve.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Runescape


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

LoL is a MOBA not an RPG 

Have you tried Path of Exile?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ramon said:


> Runescape


Lol, that game is still around?


----------



## Beatngu (Apr 22, 2013)

unfortunately, I started out playing two very good games. Their names are Lineage 2 and Ragnarok Online. Now after playing those two really awesome games I cannot get into any other mmorpg cause their all crap compared to those two. But since I played those two for a long time it got boring cause there was no one to play with and the community in those games are dieing no one talks to eachother anymore and they just worry about getting items and better equips lol

I dont even play games anymore cause there all dieing every game company is copying either WoW or CoD theres not really anything new except for the occasionally awesome indie games. mmorpgs are only worried about money today and everyone in those games would rather be worried about equips and what not, versus talking to other people and making it a fun online game.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

If only there was such a thing as a good mmo.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, that game is still around?


yep it is but i would give it two years and it will be gone they stuffed the game up


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet, but Age of Wushu just came out this month.





I also from time to time play Silkroad Online, but only on private servers that have higher exp rates.


----------



## Kirinei (Apr 20, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Have you tried Path of Exile?


Now I haven't but I looks really good. I will try it


----------



## Kirinei (Apr 20, 2013)

Beatngu said:


> unfortunately, I started out playing two very good games. Their names are Lineage 2 and Ragnarok Online. Now after playing those two really awesome games I cannot get into any other mmorpg cause their all crap compared to those two. But since I played those two for a long time it got boring cause there was no one to play with and the community in those games are dieing no one talks to eachother anymore and they just worry about getting items and better equips lol
> 
> I dont even play games anymore cause there all dieing every game company is copying either WoW or CoD theres not really anything new except for the occasionally awesome indie games. mmorpgs are only worried about money today and everyone in those games would rather be worried about equips and what not, versus talking to other people and making it a fun online game.


 I played RO on different servers for years and yes, the community died.
Money...that's why it's so hard to find a good mmorpg. It's the only thing they care about. They add cash items that you must get to be acceptable in the game, otherwise you are nothing but a weak useless noob ):


----------



## Kirinei (Apr 20, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Well, there's League of Legends, though I haven't tried it, but a lot of people say it's good. Talisman Online is okay, but... Then there's a new game called Champions of Regnum, which is more focused on pvp than pve.


I've been playing LoL for 3 years but is not an RPG. You should try it


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Try Tera(I think this one is badass and it just went free to play), Rift, The secret World(just went free to play), Steam has a lot of ftp(pay to win!), and an upcoming one that seems like it will be big is Wildstar. 

I'd go with Tera if you havn't tried it, its pretty awesome game. Combat alone makes it a blast.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> LoL is a MOBA not an RPG


My bad, I haven't really checked, and I was pretty sure it said "mmorpg" lol.



Kirinei said:


> I've been playing LoL for 3 years but is not an RPG. You should try it


Thanks, I might will, I will have to check it out more first 

There's Requiem: Memento Mori which is a horror mmorpg that I've played for a bit, but there's a lot of grind as well. Then there's Runes of Magic, which again, I haven't played for long but it seems interesting.

If you don't mind crappier graphic, and 2.5d (if I remember correctly), check out Talisman Online. It's not that hard to get stuff that others pay with real $$.


----------



## Kirinei (Apr 20, 2013)

Jig210 said:


> Try Tera(I think this one is badass and it just went free to play), Rift, The secret World(just went free to play), Steam has a lot of ftp(pay to win!), and an upcoming one that seems like it will be big is Wildstar.
> 
> I'd go with Tera if you havn't tried it, its pretty awesome game. Combat alone makes it a blast.


Tera looks awesome, I'll try it. I hope my laptop can run it


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Tera lvling is a lot of fun, untill you get max lvl and have 10 fps in battlegrounds and dungeons because of ****ty coding..

I'm waiting for elder scrolls online and hope for the best


----------



## Beatngu (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I downloaded Tera one day a when it was announcing they're going free to play but as soon as it got done I was in an angry mood so I just deleted it before I even tried it out. lol! I think I should give it another look.. This MMORPG that I've been looking at for a while called ArcheAge and I think it might be too soon to say whether or not it will be a good game but so far it looks like their going to have a lot of mechanics to it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck!

No but, I really wish I could help, there is a shortage. Runescape's not so big on the kill quests and stuff but there's still a lot of grinding for levels. They keep changing stuff though, and it's been a while since I've played. 

To be honest the genre really needs a big injection of innovation.


----------



## neutrality24 (Feb 10, 2013)

I heard Mabinogi is really good. Great graphics.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

just started path of exile, seems quite good. played diablo 2 for over a decade and with diablo 3 being ****ing terrible PoE seems like something i'll enjoy. if anyone wants to play give me a pm.


----------



## snuggly time (Apr 18, 2013)

Runescape - I've just quit because it was taking over my life haha!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

if you still want to play fw i will help you, leveling is nothing


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be honest the genre really needs a big injection of innovation.


It really does, but I don't think it will come any time soon.
I've spent too much of my time over the past 4 years looking forward to MMOs only to stop playing after a month or two.
Final Fantasy XIV, The Old Republic and Guild Wars 2.
I did actually really enjoy much of The Old Republic, but they couldn't keep up with player demand for new content in the end and most of the people I played with stopped because of that.
I think I've finally learned my lesson and will stop looking forward to new ones :um

But both The Old Republic and Guild Wars 2 are really enjoyable in their own rights.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I play this game called Ragnarok Online. It's been around for quite a long time now so its signs of age are pretty apparent. I still think it's fun. They're soon launching a successor to the game however, so I'm not sure how that will affect the player numbers.

http://www.playragnarok.com/gameguide/classes_index.aspx
http://www.playragnarok2.com/GameInfo/Classes


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild Wars is fun =)


----------



## Kirinei (Apr 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Good luck!
> 
> To be honest the genre really needs a big injection of innovation.


I agree with you!


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to play Ragnarok Online and Runescape back in the day. Then I started playing the more cartoonish kid games such as MapleStory and Seal Online for a few good years. I also played Scarlet Blade, but quit after three days. I can't seem to find that one really good game with people my age rather than 99% teens. -__-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Good luck!
> 
> To be honest the genre really needs a big injection of innovation.


This

Everything coming out is just a reskin of the same crap, the only good thing TOR had over the others was voice acting, dialogue choices and companions. But in the end it was just another WoW.

It might of ended up being a lot better if EA hadn't forced it out the door before it was finished forcing them to add on the F2P crap.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Anarchy Online was one of my favorites back In the day. It's amazingly still around after more than 10 years out. Max level last time I checked was like 220. Here's a forum for people that play for free.

http://www.aofroobs.com/


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Guild wars 2.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Darkfall unholy wars just came out, A buddy of mine was telling me it was pretty good. You loot people you kill in pvp like Ultima, has a sandbox element to it. I havn't checked it out but thinking of picking it up here in a week or so. Anyone try just the regular darkfall? Also if anyone wants to join, i wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

I know the thread is a bit old, but I'll give a hint anyway. The only mmorpg's I've played so far were Ragnarok and MU Online. Both of them on private servers. I gave a try at Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn at the open beta phase some days ago and I really liked it. Now, I'm thinking if I should play it or not. Take a look at some videos and read a bit about it. See if it's the game for you.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I've heard good things about FF.

The "pay to win" MMOs are all going to be f2p (free to play) business models. What you want are the p2p (pay to play) business model. In truth, people who pay a p2p mmo spend far less money on it. Unless it's some p2p/f2p fusion (stay the hell away from this, it's a money grab) where you use cash to buy items as well as have to pay a monthly fee.

I play a f2p where a cash armor set runs about $25. It's bloody ridiculous.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

final fantasy 14 is good, but i would suggest you wait a couple months to play it. the game just launched a week ago and the game was more successful then they had expected. this lead to servers being over crowed making logging in really hard. though they are adding new servers in a few days or so. still better to wait.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

I play Aika Online (NA), its a good mmo, pvp oriented, 5 warring nations, you participate in raids, nation defense etc, the community is pretty decent, i mean they're a good bunch mostly. And if you're a farmer you won't have gold issues. There are probably newer mmo's, more eyecandy, but tbh none had the pvp intensity of this one. Maybe biased, former Aika GB player, played a lot, currently playing Aika online. It's really hard to find a new mmorpg that is actually "finished", most of them have that "under construction" look to them, great graphics but just lacking in mechanics.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Eve Online, if you like spaceships.


----------

